# Looking to form a group in Charlotte/Rock Hill



## nakia (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm looking to put together or join an already existing gaming group in the Charlotte, NC/Rock Hill, SC area.  I'm willing, (well, prefer, actually) to run games.  I'm fine with D&D, d20 Modern, and/or Grim Tales and am willing to learn others.

To me, the most important thing is a group that has fun together, not the game system.

If your interested, PM me or just reply to the thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Old One (Oct 11, 2005)

Nakia,

I will point my old gaming buddies to this thread.  Unfortunately, the group has pretty much fallen apart...too many kids, too little time, too many people have moved away...but I know 2 of them would still like to play.

~ OO

PS - We usually try to put together a game 1-2x per year when I am in town on business and you are welcome to join us.


----------



## nakia (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Old One!  I'd be excited to play when you guys come down.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm in college, so all the RPG groups I know of are based in CPCC (the S.A.G.E.S.) and UNCC (the Gaming Guild). SAGES was dying at last count, unfortunately everyone graduated. 

The Guild is going okay, but everyone has their own group, there aren't many free players I don't think. Of course, there's always room in a certain powergaming ego-fest bloc, but that's not an option, really.

SAGES has a YahooGroup, I think, and the Guild has a section on the UNCC website, www.uncc.edu

The Guild has a Babylon 5 D20 game, a BESM game, a RIFTs game (somewhat reasonable I think), the aforementioned cluster of low-standard gamers, a couple D&D games (both of which I'm playing in)...and I think that is it. We're having a Game Day this saturday, IIRC.


----------



## nakia (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Virgilcane!  I'll check out the Gaming Guilds website.

Can you give me some gameday info?  It's short notice, but maybe I can head up there and check it out.  If not this one, then the next.


----------



## Old One (Oct 21, 2005)

If you are really hard up...

Nakia, sorry for the thread hijack, put if you are totally hard up and like NWN, I am starting a Mon night NWN game in a couple of weeks for most of my old gaming group.  Let me know if you have any interest and I will shoot you an e-mail.

We are going to run through a couple of practice modules while I am working up the real campaign build.  Not tabletop, but fun nonetheless.

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 22, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> If you are really hard up...
> 
> Nakia, sorry for the thread hijack, put if you are totally hard up and like NWN, I am starting a Mon night NWN game in a couple of weeks for most of my old gaming group.  Let me know if you have any interest and I will shoot you an e-mail.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty hard up.  I've never played NWN before; I'm not even sure it will run on my old iBook.  Shoot me an email and lets talk about it.  We should finalize our getting together plans when you come this way anyway.  nakiaspopeATgmailDOTcom


----------



## Old One (Oct 23, 2005)

Nakia,

I will try to touch base with you early next week...but Wed evening looks best.  I probably won't be able to do it until 8:30 PM or so...is that OK?

~ OO


----------



## nakia (Oct 25, 2005)

8:30 on the second of November sounds fine.  I can give you my phone number, just in case something comes up.


----------



## StormCrow42 (Dec 9, 2005)

Underground Games in the Pineville area (just east of south Charlotte) has several people running D&D campaigns (and perhaps other games as well) on various evenings.

Gamemaster's in Gastonia hosts a fairly active RPGA group playing Living Greyhawk, Living Arcanis, and other campaigns most saturdays and assorted other days.  Their yahoo group is at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/cltgamedays/


----------



## nakia (Dec 9, 2005)

StormCrow42 said:
			
		

> Underground Games in the Pineville area (just east of south Charlotte) has several people running D&D campaigns (and perhaps other games as well) on various evenings.
> 
> Gamemaster's in Gastonia hosts a fairly active RPGA group playing Living Greyhawk, Living Arcanis, and other campaigns most saturdays and assorted other days.  Their yahoo group is at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/cltgamedays/




Thanks, Stormcrow42.  I've stopped by Underground a time or two, but all I saw were card gamers.  I'll check back again, though I feel a little wierd about walking up to a game already in progress and saying "What's up?"  There is also a new store in Tega Cay called Above Board Games that could help me find some folks as well.

I'll also check out the Gastonia group, though that's a haul for me since I live in Rock Hill.


----------



## Dressi (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmm... I graduated from Winthrop 1 year ago.  When I was a student I was in 6 games, 4 D&D, 1 Star Wars and 1 custom d20.  There was a Gaming Guild at winthrop and there is a fairly large RPGA presence when I was there.  I headed up the table-top of the guild at winthrop, but it also consisted of LAN's, CCG's and had some roots in the fencing club.  The people that I knew I think might have graduated this passed year.  It shouldn't be too hard to find though.  Yeah, a bit late on this reply . . .


----------



## DJCupboard (Dec 29, 2006)

If you are still looking for players, my wife and I just relocated ourselves to Charlotte and would be very interested in joining a game as soon as we get the logistics down regarding our new schedules.  My e-mail address should be public under my profile, if you are still looking.

DJC


----------



## Pepster (Dec 30, 2006)

*One-shots at Above Board Games*

I wanted to let everyone know that we've been playing some one-shots at Above Board Games on alternating Wednesdays in Tega Cay.

It's a nice store, not huge, but has a variety of items there.  The store is clean and the owners, Ryan and Lisa, are nice people.  There are some forums there that are active and keep everyone up to date when the next sessions will be.   It's in a shopping center at the intersection of Highway 160 and Gold Hill Road.

http://www.aboveboardgames.net

Heath


----------

